# Valvoline Maxlife



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Valvoline Maxlife is Dexos approved. It's the oil I use in my 2013 1.4t Cruze.
Licensed Brands | GM dexos™ Licensing Program


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

you have thr 1.,4 no emmisions stuff to really worry so your fine.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Maxlife has extras added to help rejuvenate seals that do shrink over time. I saw a independent study about a year ago the showed these oils really do help with the seals as the age.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

We don't really have a problem with seals. Seal swelling additives are used in the industry but as with any additives, they come at a price, usually a compromise with performance. This car isn't old enough for those to be a factor. 

The 1.4T requires a synthetic oil for longevity. Don't even bother looking at semi-synthetic options with how cheap some of the lower grade group 3 synthetics have become.

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

Any time I have put synthetic in an older motor its caused leaks so do not want to go there.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

JGA said:


> Any time I have put synthetic in an older motor its caused leaks so do not want to go there.


For _*Todays GM cars*_, Synthetic is fine. Which one you use may vary how long you can leave it in there for. Running a non synthetic in *Todays GM cars * would pretty much cause you the opposite of leaks and cause all kinds of bad things just short of powertrain warranty issues. The 1.4T in question works extremely well on synthetic oils vs the semi synthetic minimum requirement. 

In short, the Dexos 1 requirements were in the process of changing to full synthetic IIRC. My old dealer has since changed their semi $39 oil and tire rotation package into a full synthetic $49 package. Not sure when that change happened as I just noticed it beginning of the month.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

JGA said:


> Any time I have put synthetic in an older motor its caused leaks so do not want to go there.


This is not an old engine. You *need *synthetics in order to keep the turbo from eating itself in the long term, and with GM's gen2 dexos1 spec, all GM vehicles will be filled with synthetic if serviced at a dealer. The days of conventional oil are done. If your engine has leaks, replace the gaskets/seals causing those leaks. Deposits that old oils left behind to keep seals from leaking will also stick to modern low-tension piston rings, causing the vehicle to burn oil, and will also destroy turbos in short order.


----------

